

Google Developing Home Entertainment System - rmah
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203824904577213430617644196.html

======
caller9
They almost explicitly said they wanted to do this at Google IO with Android
@Home <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD3Q4kJhD5w> May 2011

Maybe not the Google branded part but nobody built anything in 8+ months. If
you don't cooperate with Google you will soon be in competition with Google.
Srsly look it up.

------
mdwrigh2
Of course the article doesn't fully come up unless you're a subscriber, or
coming from Google. Here's a link to the Google search at least:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=Google+Developing+Home+Enter...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Google+Developing+Home+Entertainment+System)

